
Gmail turns 15, gets smart compose improvements and email scheduling - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/01/gmail-turns-15-gets-smart-compose-improvements-and-email-scheduling/
======
howard941
I use atrun-scheduled mail reminders all the time. Scheduling will be nice to
have on the phone where sshing is painful.

------
ChrisRR
Bring back Inbox! And Google Reader while you're at it

